# A few segment pens



## Texatdurango (Aug 29, 2007)

Spent part of the day making a few segmented pens.  The first one is bloodwood and birdseye maple on a Jr Gent chassis in Rhodium finished with CA.  Something new and different are the maple diamond segments in the bloodwood.

The second is blue and gold box elder burl on a Jr Gent chassis in Black Titanium finished with CA.

I'll give everyone a break with the daily pens, I've got to fishing!


----------



## gketell (Aug 29, 2007)

Howly mowly batman.  Those are an amazing set of pens.  Fantastic job!!

GK


----------



## laurie sullivan (Aug 29, 2007)

Okay, how do you expect a girl to keep up with that......[] just stunning. you should be very proud of these and the last one you posted.

Laurie


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 30, 2007)

Excellent work!!  The diamonds [8D] are way cool..    When cutting these do you glue or attach two blanks together?  Awesome work!!


----------



## bobskio2003 (Aug 30, 2007)

I don't usually comment on people's pens, as all that I've seen are great, but these are absolutely stupendous.  The craftsmenship is out of this world.  Great job.  Bob I.


----------



## mb757 (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice I like the Diamonds the best.


----------



## GaryMGg (Aug 30, 2007)

Ho hum, another day, more gorgeous pens! [8D] []

Mortising machine inlays?


----------



## Bluewing92 (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow.. Can't think of anything else to say but WOW!!!!


----------



## MDWine (Aug 30, 2007)

Yep, indeed, nice work


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fstepanski_
> <br />Excellent work!!  The diamonds [8D] are way cool..    When cutting these do you glue or attach two blanks together?  Awesome work!!


In the case of the bloodwood and birdseye maple, I sawed the blank in half then sandwiched in-between a piece of maple then glued maple segments on the top and bottom of each barrel using black dyed wood in-between.


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GaryMGg_
> <br />Ho hum, another day, more gorgeous pens! [8D] []
> 
> Mortising machine inlays?


Well yes I do have a mortising machine, it sits fairly close to my lathe and I got to staring at it the other day when some glue was drying and... well, you see the result.

I got to staring at some other tools too! [][)]


----------



## NavyDiver (Aug 30, 2007)

Beautiful work!  They are stunning!


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 30, 2007)

Beautiful pens and workmanship.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Aug 30, 2007)

Very well done. They are all well balanced designs and excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## kkwall (Aug 30, 2007)

Woooow, wonderful work.[8D][]


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 30, 2007)

Very nice, George, very nice indeed. I like the use of the mortiser! Two thumbs way up!


----------



## papaturner (Aug 30, 2007)

Awesome craftsmanship............Beautiful pens.


Perry


----------



## DKF (Aug 30, 2007)

Yea, why don't you go fishing, and make sure to post a pic of the whopper you catch....if your segmenting skills have anything to do with your fishing skills, you will catch a "record" of some kind![]
You make some beautiful pens......and you have given me some ideas for my mortising machine...[8D]


----------



## Shane (Aug 31, 2007)

Those are amazing .... Great Job!!!


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 31, 2007)

George where do you purchase your "Black Dyed Wood"?  I would like to try this, hwoever am concerned with color bleeding.  Appears you have identified a good color fast souce for this strips..  Thanks!  Happy turnin'   Frank


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fstepanski_
> <br />George where do you purchase your "Black Dyed Wood"?  I would like to try this, hwoever am concerned with color bleeding.  Appears you have identified a good color fast souce for this strips..  Thanks!  Happy turnin'   Frank


I use the color combo pack of veneer at Woodcraft: http://www.woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=4978


----------



## fstepanski (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks!!


----------



## wayneis (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't know what else to say but,  WOW.

Wayne


----------



## Texatdurango (Aug 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wayneis_
> <br />I don't know what else to say but,  WOW.
> Wayne



I don't know if you saw my other segmented pens but I did two amboyna burl red/gold pens then two box elder green/gold pens, then two box elder blue/gold pens... but, I only photographed one blue/gold pen because I misplaced the other one... perhaps it'll show up sooner or later then I'll post a photo of it![]


----------



## jdmyers4 (Aug 31, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!  I love the color combinations too.  Excellent job!

John


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Aug 31, 2007)

I have to tell you something, I am not a segmented pen fan...

well , until I saw these...WOW....I REALLY like the way you see design.....these really are beautiful, wonderful colours and placements of the segments, totally stunning![]


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Jim in Oakville_
> <br />I have to tell you something, I am not a segmented pen fan...
> 
> well , until I saw these...WOW....I REALLY like the way you see design.....these really are beautiful, wonderful colours and placements of the segments, totally stunning![]


Jim, To be totally honest, this is my first year making pens and I've already gotten a bit bored with just going out to the shop, opening a bag of parts, picking a blank then going through the motions of making a pen.

The last bloodwood/maple pen for example, was inspired by just staring at my mortiser while waiting for some glue to dry.

Thanks to everyone for the kind words.  Since I took my boat to the shop yesterday, I have the weekend free to make more goodies, but that's just fine, I get to avoid the crowds at the lake, I'll go next week. []


----------



## kent4Him (Sep 1, 2007)

Very Nice.  Well past my ability.


----------

